# "Are those Bettas?"



## Roux (Nov 8, 2014)

I was in the pet store today picking up a few last things in preparation for my rats and getting a fish. I was looking at the Goldfish (what I was getting) and a man approached me. What came out of his mouth made my stomach sink - "Are those Bettas?" I politely told him no and showed him where they were but all I could think about was the life that fish was going to have with someone that didn't even know what they looked like or that they wouldn't be in a species tank.... sigh.... I wish you had to at least sign adoption forms for fish like you do small animals. Stuff like that makes me soo sad. My new little bundle of joy waddling around her tank makes me happy but I feel responsible for the impending death of his fish.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

He could be buying one for his daughter or something. Perhaps she knows a bit more about betta fish. Hehe.


----------



## OutOfHowMany (Dec 24, 2012)

Roux said:


> I politely told him no and showed him where they were but all I could think about was the life that fish was going to have with someone that didn't even know what they looked like or that they wouldn't be in a species tank.... sigh.... I wish you had to at least sign adoption forms for fish like you do small animals. Stuff like that makes me soo sad.


I feel your pain on a spiritual level


----------

